# How much do you weigh ~now~?



## Alexi (Aug 29, 2009)

I was looking through this thread and noticed I had listed my weight at 160 pounds. That was over a year ago now and I've gained almost 100 pounds since then. XD;;;

It's been a while. New people are here, and the veterans have changed. So, how much do you weigh now?

I'm just under 250 pounds. Yay for weight gain~


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 29, 2009)

112 pounds. I'm 5'6 and quite tall for my age around these parts. Little on the wiry side but yeah. About...a few months ago I was 103? 102-ish when that thread waqs made...? Much shortwer, though. Growth spurt GOT O:


----------



## Alexi (Aug 29, 2009)

Yay for growth spurts XD I think I'm an inch taller now than I was then, making me like 6'1" now or something. 

I mostly just grew outwards. XD


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 29, 2009)

98 pounds D:

And I'm about 5-foot-3 to top it all off.  I'm too smaaaaall.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 29, 2009)

You're so tiny! I could throw you! XD I love tiny people


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 29, 2009)

64kg.

Really fucking light, in other words.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 29, 2009)

Alexi said:


> You're so tiny! I could throw you! XD I love tiny people


The bad part? I only weigh about 40 pounds more than my sister. _She's eight._


----------



## Alexi (Aug 29, 2009)

So many thin people everywhere! I feel so alone XP

Edit: FMC: Holy shit, that's crazy! Don't be creeped out, but I really want to carry you around. o.O


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 29, 2009)

...damn, I would carry her*shot* I-I do that to people. I'm not even that strong stop jumping on my back owwwww legs D: 

...*bends anyway* >_<


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 29, 2009)

48kg

Been the same weight for a couple of years. I've been growing though, so I'm actually losing weight D:


----------



## Starly (Aug 29, 2009)

88 lbs 4'11 last time I checked (I weighed myself today) I guess I am normal, but compared to my friends I am 10-20 more than them even though we are all 12...  I don't believe I am overweight, mainly cause everyone I know says "I can see your ribs", and people at school claim I "look" the lightest, though like I said  above I am not.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 29, 2009)

uhh 12 stone

so 168lbs apparently


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 29, 2009)

Starly said:


> 88 lbs 4'11 last time I checked (I weighed myself today) I guess I am normal, but compared to my friends I am 10-20 more than them even though we are all 12...  I don't believe I am overweight, mainly cause everyone I know says "I can see your ribs", and people at school claim I "look" the lightest, though like I said  above I am not.


My ribs have always been visible :P Don't worry about it, it just means you're born skinny, not that you're anorexic or something.

This post makes me sad, though, since I'm 13 and weigh...

85 ;-;

I've gained exactly one pound since my last doctor's visit, atleast a year ago.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 29, 2009)

@Starly: You're probably pretty muscular. Muscle weighs more than fat, so one can potentially be heavier but look light.


----------



## Starly (Aug 29, 2009)

Alexi said:


> @Starly: You're probably pretty muscular. Muscle weighs more than fat, so one can potentially be heavier but look light.


 
I guess but if you saw me in real life you would see I am not muscular (I think)


----------



## Alexi (Aug 29, 2009)

Lean muscle?

Maybe you're just a mutant. XP


----------



## Starly (Aug 29, 2009)

Alexi said:


> Lean muscle?
> 
> Maybe you're just a mutant. XP


probably


----------



## Renteura (Aug 29, 2009)

Nintey-something pounds and 4'11".

Yay for being short.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 29, 2009)

So many small people! I should use this info for my stats project...


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 30, 2009)

Think I'm somewhere near 140. I'm like 5'11, so I guess that's pretty normal.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 30, 2009)

170 lbs and I'm 5'10". I've got a nice big belly...


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 30, 2009)

About 85-90 kg at about 175 cm.  (Like 190 lbs and 5' 8"?)  I carry it more like a girl, judging by the chubby girls and guys I've seen.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey, someone not rediculously small! XP Yet I still hold the record. o.O


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 30, 2009)

65 - 75kg, around 180cm.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm 14, 5'11' and 165-170 lbs.

Damn puberty.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 30, 2009)

Whoa, tall at fourteen! XP That's pretty awesome. Puberty's a great thing, isn't it?


----------



## Saith (Aug 30, 2009)

Um... 'Bout 84kg, 6'3"...

Mixing metric and imperial...

Yeah, I went there.


Dunno whether that makes me over or underweight, but, uh, I have chicken-arms. Or... Wait, no, they're just really thin.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm about 5'4" tall and somehow manage to keep a constant weight of exactly 95 pounds.

Although at one point it temporarily dropped to 94.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, Crypt, you're tiny! My cousin is 5'3" and 120lbs, and she's pretty small herself. But then, she's also 18...


----------



## Jolty (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I'm the heaviest woman in here so far woo

I've stopped giving a crap about my weight now anyway it's not like I'm gonna drop dead from being fat anytime soon lol


----------



## surskitty (Aug 30, 2009)

115 lbs and 5'6''.  Down five pounds, unfortunately.  ... my nine-year-old cousin weighs more than me.


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 30, 2009)

95 lbs, and I'm 5' 2"

I'm just a generally smaller Asian person.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 30, 2009)

So many tiny people at TCoD! Like surskitty o.O 

Yeah, Jolty, I agree, I'm not too concerned with being fat either. XD In fact, I love it~


----------



## J.T. (Aug 30, 2009)

Dunno my exact height, but just by guessing I'd say about 5'10", maybe 5'11".

I weigh around 125 pounds, so I'm sorta toothpick-ish.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I'm 85 pounds and well over 5 feet, although I don't know exactly how tall I am since, again, my last doctor's visit was a long time ago.

I think that there's a magical taffy-stretching machine that comes and molests me every night ;~;


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Aug 30, 2009)

Just under 60kgs.


----------



## octobr (Aug 30, 2009)

About 145 and a half pounds. It's my average; on low days, it's 142, but on high days it's 147. I don't care to be honest. It's mostly muscle, I mean I'm 5'2 and I weigh more than my 5'10 friends fff. It's cause I'm awesome


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 30, 2009)

Around 110 lbs at 5' 6 3/4".

:v


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 30, 2009)

HAHA DISREGARD THIS I SUCK COCKS

except not


----------



## Alexi (Aug 30, 2009)

Why is all of TCoD tiny?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 30, 2009)

Alexi said:


> Why is all of TCoD tiny?


It's to make up for the awesomeness we all possess.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a fatty :c 73kg for 1m70. Losin' weight though.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 30, 2009)

I am roughly 108 pounds and 5'11".

I actually don't like being this tall. I dwarf my family, but there are a lot of people I know who are taller than me.

And yes I am notably underweight.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 30, 2009)

193 cm, 79.3 kg


----------



## GiratinaGiratina (Aug 30, 2009)

5 foot 4 inches, 94 pounds. I'm a pretty skinny creature :u


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 30, 2009)

seventysomethingkg and then like five foot four or something

yeah I haven't measured anything for a while and we don't have a working scale, so


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2009)

8 stone, 50.8 kg. 

Edit: Oh and 5 foot 10 inches. Probably nearing 11 inches now, actually, last time I checked was a while ago.


----------



## Minish (Aug 30, 2009)

50kg (around 8 stone, or 110 pounds). A few kilograms less than in the last thread... I have no idea why I've started to lose weight recently. :/

I'm around 170cm, so I guess like borderline underweight or something. I'm just scared of getting fat. XD My figure is all I have~


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm 7 stone 6. I dunno what that translates to but apparently its a little on the light side. I was about 8 stone before, which is odd.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Aug 30, 2009)

i think i'm 5'10"-ish and about 130 pounds.

i'm in my right bmi, but i should probably make it a point to start eating better. i should probably get some exercise, while i'm at it.


----------



## Sniper (Aug 30, 2009)

Alexi said:


> So many thin people everywhere! I feel so alone XP





Alexi said:


> So many small people!





Alexi said:


> Wow, Crypt, you're tiny!





Alexi said:


> So many tiny people at TCoD!





Alexi said:


> Why is all of TCoD tiny?


Alexi confirmed for gay tier. 


I weigh 130 lbs. and I'm 5 foot 9 inches.
Pretty much your average Joe.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm eight and a half stones... so... about 117 pounds. I'm 5'3" :o I'm average yay.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 30, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Alexi confirmed for gay tier.


:D


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 31, 2009)

around 90 lbs.


----------



## xkze (Aug 31, 2009)

Alexi it really would not hurt to stop being so effing creepy all the time.


as for my weight, we don't own a scale and I don't bother myself with monitoring or remembering my weight, but last time I checked I was somewhere between 100 and 120 lbs I think. and I am 5'6".


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 31, 2009)

um, 47kg ish. I weigh very little.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 31, 2009)

yeahhh i'm sorry but alexi you are kinda creepy sometimes D:


----------



## Alexi (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm only creepy sometimes? damn, I gotta work on that...

Xikaze, you're too thin as well.


----------



## xkze (Sep 1, 2009)

no seriously, bro
please stop


----------



## H-land (Sep 1, 2009)

I read these tiny comments and think of the Heavy. It's a lot easier to ignore how creepy someone is acting when you're thinking instead of an obese Russian commenting on the overabundances of leetle [sic] men on his team and how the entire team is babbies [sic].

Went to the doctor's last week and weighed in at 151lbs. I'm at least 6'1", but my doctor alleges that they didn't measure my height because they'd "need someone 6'2" to read the scale". 

Also I hate comparing weights, because most of the world uses kilograms, but we don't so I have no feel for them, the UK runs on an unholy union of the imperial and metric systems that still, for some ungodly reason, uses _stones_, and the US uses pounds. I can only understand pounds.


----------



## Flora (Sep 4, 2009)

About five feet and 110 lbs.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 5, 2009)

Check that, I went to the doctor today for a physical. I'm 160.5 cm (about 5'3") and 98 pounds.


----------



## Momoharu (Sep 5, 2009)

I feel like a boat right now, 5'7 and weighing in at 216.

Then again, boats are beast.


----------



## PK (Sep 5, 2009)

5'11'', 130lbs


----------



## Amphacham (Sep 5, 2009)

Uh, 48.5 kilos, and about 165 centimetres. Sorry to all Americans XD
And yus, I DO eat, and I AM gaining weight (wohoo!)


----------



## Drowzee64 (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's an online weight converter: http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/body_weight/weight_converter.htm Hallelujah!

I'm about 154-158 pounds depending on how much I ate that day. For those of you in the UK, that's about 11 stone. For everywhere else, that's 70-71 kilos.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Sep 9, 2009)

5'2" and 130lbs.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 10, 2009)

153 centi. or 5'1, and 50 kilos, or 110 pounds.
Ugggh, gained weight. ;A; But I guess after rotting on the computer chair for so long, it's inevitable.


----------



## Rotomize (Sep 10, 2009)

49kg exactly

Wow i think that's the highest my weight has been in like for ever.


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 13, 2009)

6'00", 235 lbs.

Was up around 255 or 260 for a while... then I stopped drinking so much Mountain Dew, and dropped 20-25 lbs. over 3 months without even really trying.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 13, 2009)

PK BLUE said:


> 5'11'', 130lbs


... 5'11", 230 lbs. 

*glaaaaare*


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 16, 2009)

6' 5" and 255 lbs DAMN IM FAT or at least I feel fat


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm about 5'4" or so (haven't checked in a year) and 108 pounds.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 16, 2009)

Since I always hated the foot and pound measures, Im gonna say it in KG and meter:
1.48 meter hieght, and the horrible... 39.5-41 Kilograms.(for those who dont get it, my wieght is unstable and sometimes moves between 'wieght ranges' of 2 KG)


----------

